# Pro's and con's of egg donating



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

I am thinking of donating my eggs for two reasons.....

one - to get private treatment free
two - to help someone else in my posistion. 

Can you help me with all the pro's and con's as I want to be double sure it is the right thing for me. 

Thanks


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hello

I have had one egg share cycle and would recommend it.  I admit the reason i first looked into it was because it was so much cheaper than paying for a full cycle.  But as i went through the cycle i found myself really hoping i produced enough eggs for the recipient and felt really pleased that i had the oportunity to help someone who was no doubt in a more desperate situation than myself.  So pros and cons

pros

helping another family

Cheaper or free treatment

cons 

you have less eggs to use yourself so am restricting your own chances (but you only need 1 to work and only 2 can be put back in)

cycle may take longer because they have to make sure the recipient is at the same stage of treatment (mine didn't as she was already d/r but it can do as they try to co incide your cycles)


I thought the pros far outweighed the cons and i  am able to afford another go because i paid substantially less than a full cycle.

You are still young so have a good chance of producing a good number of quality eggs and they don't put you through for egg share unless they have a good idea you will respond well to the drugs.

I think there is no better gift you could give to someone than the chance of a family of their own.


good luck and if you want to pm me then feel free.


love


Sam

XXX


----------

